# Desperately trying to identify a piece...



## bs351

Morning all,

I was wondering if there are any clever people out there who would be able to identify a piece of classical background music for me as I'm really stumped (and not terribly knowledgeable on the subject either!)

The piece is on a new programme called 'Braindead' and it's episode 4 (Wake up the Grassroots) of series 1. About 35:20 mins into the episode it plays during the Senate sequestration scene. I would post a link to the episode but I'm not sure if that's allowed.

It's only mildly hyperbolic to say my life can't move forward without me finding this piece I'm going quite mad. Please help, friendly people!

P.s. Do forgive my taste in sub-par TV shows


----------



## Art Rock

IMDB only lists: Music by David Buckley.

Without a link, I think 99%+ of us can't help.


----------



## bs351

http://putlocker.is/watch-braindead-tvshow-season-1-episode-4-online-free-putlocker.html

This is a stream of the episode. Obviously I would normally watch by more 'paid' means but can't link to it on here.


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, don't recognize it. I would not be surprised if it is written for the series.


----------



## bs351

Oh that's a shame. Thanks for trying anyway, I appreciate it. It really sounds like a more well-known piece to me, something like Mendelssohn maybe, but you could be right.


----------

